# Building Problem After Power Outage



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

I have this problem after a power outage.... all fans are spinning, all lights are coming on, video won't register (video card is known good from another system), no boot....... I'm wondering whether it's CPU or other issue

Any suggestions welcome.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Was the system connected to a surge protector? If not then an electrical surge may have zapped the entire system.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

Yes it was attached to a surge protector. I've tested the power supply and it's fully functional and within the it's limits. As I mentioned I'm using a known good video card.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

There's no life to the machine at all? Could be a dead motherboard then.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

If the MB was dead would it still light up and fans spin? Sorry for the question, you meaning a component failure on the board or a CPU failure?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

How long do the fans spin? What lights are lit up?


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

The lights are all on, the fans spin then shut off for a second, and on again and they keep spinning.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Do they turn off the second time? Still sounds like a bad motherboard.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

They turn off for another second, and then stay on


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, you said that. Do they then they on forever? Or do they eventually turn off on their own?


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

The fans stay on after the 2nd time they shut off briefly.....


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

Sorry to interject, a possibility could be the Ram, try removing all sticks and booting and listen for error beep codes.
If the Motherboard has an onboard speaker of course.
Then try one stick of Ram, hopefully it may only be a faulty stick, otherwise I agree that the Motherboard itself may have been affected.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

OK.... I tried 3 different memory sticks with the same result


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

try a cmos reset


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

Tried CMOS reset...... same problem


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Take out all of the memory. See what happens then.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

I tried that too....... I'm going to bite the bullet and buy a new MB.

Thanks to all who cared to leave a suggestion, I appreciate it.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I'd recommend either an Asus or Gigabyte branded motherboard for the replacement.


----------



## jugula (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks again for the advice...... As a matter of Interest I usually buy Asus MB's


----------

